# Does worldmark have a program like Wyndham PIC Plus



## Manzana (Oct 13, 2018)

is there a way to get VIP status through a program like PIC in Wyndham


----------



## ronparise (Oct 13, 2018)

Worldmark has something called travelshare. Travelshare gives an owner the opportunity to use credits for things other than reservations at Worldmark resorts. So in that way it’s similar to wyndhams vip. But there is no discount and upgrade feature in worldmark. The only thing that comes close is if you are a top level travelshare you do get free housekeeping

But there is no way to get to travelshare unless you purchase directly from wyndham

There is however a way to take other timeshare weeks and trade them for Worldmark credits (it won’t get you travelshare) You are limited to 4 per year and the “exchange fee” is if I remember correctly $129 each


----------



## breezez (Oct 13, 2018)

You can deposit non-WM Resorts in a program they have that will give you WM credits good for 1 year.

Oops I didn’t read the last part of Ron’s reply where he mentioned this until after I posted it.   Any way I would say this is not that good of a value, but provides some additional flexibility if needed.


----------



## ecwinch (Oct 15, 2018)

Manzana said:


> is there a way to get VIP status through a program like PIC in Wyndham



No, there is nothing like PIC in the Worldmark system. Only developer purchased credits count toward VIP status, so other than inheriting an account with WMTS credits and/or a transfer from a family member, you can only buy developer credits to get VIP.


----------

